# Bumper Stickers/Window Decals



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you have any? I have yet to desecrate my new Rover but had this on the Titan I just traded in and am kicking around getting one for the LR.










Share pics of yours!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

There have never been any bumper stickers on any of my cars. There are no logos on my polo shirts. There are no tattoos on my body.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

crs said:


> There have never been any bumper stickers on any of my cars. There are no logos on my polo shirts. There are no tattoos on my body.


Man, do you know how to pee on a parade!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

crs said:


> There have never been any bumper stickers on any of my cars. There are no logos on my polo shirts. There are no tattoos on my body.


 Mark the day. We are in complete agreement.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry Wayfarer,

I won't even let the dealer put his tag on the car.

But any man who can play the bag pipes is a good guy in my books!
The Black Watch played at my dad's funeral, Amazing Grace and The Last Post (he was military in his first career), nothing is more fitting or as powerful as the pipes!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the sticker Wayfarer. I have a small white oval with the letters LAX for lacrosse on my 9-3. I also have a St. Louis Cardinals license plate frame.

How about this for your Rover?


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

I had a "New Jersey Terrorist Hunting Permit" sticker on my old car (Honda Civic). I don't have any stickers on the beemer now.

Althougn, I'm thinking of getting one that says: "Trust me, I'm a lawyer."


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Right now I have three political bumper stickers, one each for our gubernatorial and congressional candidates, and one is a simple W with the internation "no" sign superimposed. I also have two decals, one from Regis High School my alma mater, and one from Yale, where my older son is attending drama school.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I like the sticker Wayfarer. I have a small white oval with the letters LAX for lacrosse on my 9-3. I also have a St. Louis Cardinals license plate frame.
> 
> How about this for your Rover?


LOL, I love that, thanks Lax. That sticker is more true than you can know. For instance, I used to use curbs and parking bumpers to help me park, you know, just proceed until you tap the cement? Worked great with all my previous vehicles. The Rover just starts to climb over them by itself at idle!


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Just this week I have decided to put my first ever bumper sticker on my car.

My middle daughter is a member of the University of Georgia Crew Club. Their next regatta is the "Head of the Hooch" in Chattanooga this weekend. By that time my car will be sporting a very classy UGA Crew sticker on the rear windshield.

They work so very hard. I am a very proud papa. I have always had a strict "no sticker" policy, but I think I can be forgiven for this one.

Cheers!


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a small Coastal Conservation Association sticker on the bottom right of my back window.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> LOL, I love that, thanks Lax. That sticker is more true than you can know. For instance, I used to use curbs and parking bumpers to help me park, you know, just proceed until you tap the cement? Worked great with all my previous vehicles. The Rover just starts to climb over them by itself at idle!


I used to have a '99 Disco. I loved it, and greatly miss it. We are considering buying the new model. My Disco made frequent trips into the woods, where I got to see the 4x4 in action. Awesome vehicles. Do they still have the dual sunroofs?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a small,discreet, rather cryptic sticker on my old truck that says "BLAME CANADA"


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was cut off in traffic today by a creature in a SUV on the cellphone. I hit the horn as she AGAIN started to move over into the lane I changed into to avoid her hitting me. I received the finger and silent cursing from within her rolled up, hermetically sealed cocoon. Being a fast observer, I noted her BUSINESS phone number and logo, support for congressman Elton Gallegly (R) fish symbol and USC alumni frame. Her answering machine at work has recorded ( extreme cursing omitted) " Hey______, late for your heroin fix? you drive like a ________ Democrat UCLA Bruin! You are NO Christian! You are in fact, a ___________________________, and I am going to jam your business number with sex hungry losers advertising on CRAIGSLIST for NSA encounters with 'OLDER WOMEN who enjoy being tied up.' You look what, 59 in spite of your cosmetic surgery and Tammy Fay Baker makeup?. HAPPY HALLOWEN ____________________________________. I don't do anything beyond a license plate, plain, no personalised message, heroic fireman walking out of flames, Vietnam vet logo or save the whales.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Thomas said:


> I have a small Coastal Conservation Association sticker on the bottom right of my back window.


Do you actually support the conservation of fish, or do you eat them?


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

On the rear window on our cars are my daughters college and high school decals (including a parents one for the college), and on my car ones for German Shorthair pointers and the Ward wildfowl museum in Salisbury MD. My wife and I both have our college license frames on our cars.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

My favorite bumper sticker is still "Visualize Whirled Peas."


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> I have a small,discreet, rather cryptic sticker on my old truck that says "BLAME CANADA"


HAHA, that's great. I'd love to find one of those for my car, lol.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Beresford said:


> My favorite bumper sticker is still "Visualize Whirled Peas."


That one always makes me smile.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Before I sold my car five years ago, I used to have one that read "Television is drugs." 

Shortly after applying it, my car was keyed (in a Cracker Barrel lot no less). Coincidence? Maybe. Or maybe the sentiments didn't sit well with someone fueled by a biscuits-and-gravy righteous rage.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

No bumper stickers at this time. Last year I had one for a judge friend of mine who was running for state supreme court. In spite of my support he lost. (I even crossed party lines to do this).


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I have one. It was, and likely will be, the only bumper sticker I ever put on a vehicle. When I put it on, I thought it unique - I've seen several variations since so, it's time to remove it. It was in response to all those irritating "Honor Student" bumper stickers - geez, people put it on the fridge and leave it at that - they strike me as vulgar (and given the state of public schools, virtually meaningless anyway).

My bumper sticker reads: "My Labrador Retriever is Smarter than your Honor Student"


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I used to have a '99 Disco. I loved it, and greatly miss it. We are considering buying the new model. My Disco made frequent trips into the woods, where I got to see the 4x4 in action. Awesome vehicles. Do they still have the dual sunroofs?


They have three now. One operational one over the front seats and then one each for the middle and (optional) third row seating. It makes for a bright interior when all the shades are open. They have greatly improved the engine too, it is a quiet, smooth, and powerful Jag engine reconfigured for the LR use. I'll post a few pics of me in 4x4 action maybe later this week if I think about it at home. It really does just shrug off terrain that would have damaged my Titan or my Tundra (Tundra was far better off road than the Titan FYI, but Titan was a hot rod on the street).

Cheers


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

JLPWCXIII said:


> Do you actually support the conservation of fish, or do you eat them?


I'm no fan of seafood but I love to fish and I support the conservation of marine life for future generations to enjoy as well.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

When I was younger, I used to have bumper stickers on my cars. These days I just think they're kind of juvenile. If they are politically controversial, it invites vandalism to your car. Despite my position as an editor of gun magazines, I always thought it monumentally stupid to put any kind of pro-firearms sticker on your car, including indications of NRA membership. You might as well put a sign on your car saying, "Break into this car and you might find a gun!"

However, I would make an exception for "Got Bagpipes." For many years I would listen to Fiona Richie's "The Thistle & Shamrock" radio hour of Celtic music. When the pipes would come on, I would shout to my parrot, "The pipes, Polly, the pipes!" and he would imitate the opening hum of the pipes as the piper commenced.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> When I was younger, I used to have bumper stickers on my cars. These days I just think they're kind of juvenile. If they are politically controversial, it invites vandalism to your car. Despite my position as an editor of gun magazines, I always thought it monumentally stupid to put any kind of pro-firearms sticker on your car, including indications of NRA membership. You might as well put a sign on your car saying, "Break into this car and you might find a gun!"
> 
> However, I would make an exception for "Got Bagpipes." For many years I would listen to Fiona Richie's "The Thistle & Shamrock" radio hour of Celtic music. When the pipes would come on, I would shout to my parrot, "The pipes, Polly, the pipes!" and he would imitate the opening hum of the pipes as the piper commenced.


Thanks for the story Jan  FYI, I just received one of the best solo piper CDs I have ever heard, "A Night of Champions" featuring several world class pipers from southern Ontario, recorded one night at the Officer's Mess for the Argyl and Sutherland armory and all proceeds go to the Canadian Cancer Foundation. You can find it at www.thepipershut.com.

I agree with your summation to bumper stickers otherwise, this is actually the first one I have ever had...and I do not even have it anymore! Still, thinking of getting a replacement.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I place one bumper sticker on my car roughly 2 weeks before election day, endorsing whichever candidate at the various levels of election whom I am supporting most strongly.

This year, for example, I have a sticker for a Senatorial candidate, though not Governor or Congressman, even though I have chosen and strongly support those candidates as well.

It went up before last weekend. It comes off as soon as I wake up next Wednesday

The exception to the above is if the car goes in for repairs to a mechanic between then and now. Then the sticker comes off before I bring it in. I'd rather not have someone angry at my candidate and secretly destroy part of my car in retaliation. 

Really, you never know.

Whenever they are available, I prefer bumper magnets, not stickers.

Except for those two weeks around Election Day, I never have stickers on my car.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Back on the day I used to drive a Buick that had a bumper sticker that read:

"Jesus Loves You, But I Think You're An Asshole"


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a small Outward Bound sticker in my window. Thats it, although I can think of a number of political ones that would be fun if they were magnetic.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

odoreater said:


> Althougn, I'm thinking of getting one that says: "Trust me, I'm a lawyer."


I have been trying to find one that says "your probably shouldn't trust me, I'm a lawyer"

:icon_smile_big:

On my old car I had a small NYS EMT sticker above my registration/ inspection sticker. Helped get me out of couple of tickets.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

My fiancee is an HIV councilor. In the past she worked specifically with kids who had gender issues and issues with their sexual identities. One of the guys she worked with was once harassed at a traffic light and then followed for several miles by a car full of kids because he had a rainbow sticker on his car. When he said he was going to scrape it off, her supervisor handed out rainbow stickers for all of the employees to put on their cars. So that rainbow sticker on her car is the only "bumper sticker" that is on any of the cars I own at the moment.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

DaveInPhilly said:


> My fiancee is an HIV councilor. In the past she worked specifically with kids who had gender issues and issues with their sexual identities. One of the guys she worked with was once harassed at a traffic light and then followed for several miles by a car full of kids because he had a rainbow sticker on his car. When he said he was going to scrape it off, her supervisor handed out rainbow stickers for all of the employees to put on their cars. So that rainbow sticker on her car is the only "bumper sticker" that is on any of the cars I own at the moment.


I am certainly far from a lawyer, but as a boss, I would never ask an employee do to that! Can you imagine the exposure if someone were beaten in an act of gay bashing over that bumper sticker, which the supervisor handed out after hearing of the possible violence to be expected from such a sticker? Also, that is akin to forcing an employee to make a public statement of political nature. I would think there is also some exposure there to litigation.

Man, I have been a manager too long when the first thing I do is think about the HR aspects of such a scenario!


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

I have witnessed first-hand the vandalism done on certain cars bearing pro-troops and Bush-Cheney stickers. David Eisenhower, at a Republican Association of Princeton reception in 1996, encouraged us to wear Dole-Kemp bumper stickers, saying that he had one on his car down in the Main Line area of Philadelphia. Draw your own conclusions.

I don't want to advertise my political affiliation on my car, not in this political climate, though I would love to show support for a candidate. There are hundreds of "Kill Bush" bumper stickers in towns such as Seattle and Santa Fe, but the tolerance for a differing point of view among that ilk is all but non-existent.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The Wife said:


> I have witnessed first-hand the vandalism done on certain cars bearing pro-troops and Bush-Cheney stickers. David Eisenhower, at a Republican Association of Princeton reception in 1996, encouraged us to wear Dole-Kemp bumper stickers, saying that he had one on his car down in the Main Line area of Philadelphia. Draw your own conclusions.
> 
> I don't want to advertise my political affiliation on my car, not in this political climate, though I would love to show support for a candidate. There are hundreds of "Kill Bush" bumper stickers in towns such as Seattle and Santa Fe, but the tolerance for a differing point of view among that ilk is all but non-existent.


"Kill Bush"? You've seen a "Kill Bush" bumper-sticker? In the United States? Really? I'd better get out more. Apparently The Revolution is right around the corner and I'm going to miss it. Again.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not going to quote _your post_, but if the notion of a "Kill Bush" bumper sticker makes such an impression upon you, I'm sure that one can be acquired on the internet.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The Wife said:


> I'm not going to quote _your post_, but if the notion of a "Kill Bush" bumper sticker makes such an impression upon you, I'm sure that one can be acquired on the internet.


The notion of a "Kill Bush" bumpersticker makes me skeptical. You, apparently, have seen one. I'm trying to confirm that, as it seems highly unlikely to me that a citizen or resident of the United States would drive around with a message affixed to his or her car calling for the assassination of the President.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

"Hundreds" of them. Wouldn't you love to see a photo of just one?


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> "Hundreds" of them. Wouldn't you love to see a photo of just one?


Yes, although actually seeing one on the road would be much more arresting, in more ways than one. I'm sure there are propaganda photos, authentic or fake, that show such a thing; but actually seeing an automobile in Seattle or Santa Fe sporting a call for assassination of the Chief Executive would turn some heads, I should think. And who knew that those publicly supporting "the" war, - "this" war, "a" war, "any" war - around these parts live in terror of violent assaults from peaceniks. One does learn something new every single day.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

The Wife said:


> There are hundreds of "Kill Bush" bumper stickers in towns such as Seattle and Santa Fe, but the tolerance for a differing point of view among that ilk is all but non-existent.


Very sad, if true - I've not seen one. Of course I'm in a "red" state; one would think advocating impeachment would suffice.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

A fast Google finds:

https://www.cafepress.com/mrgoodmoods.42003023

Sorry I do not have time to run around looking at the bumpers of Lexus SUVs full of soccer moms and out of control Montesori kids with a "Save the Dolphins", "Honor Kyoto" and this sticker on them.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Very sad, if true - I've not seen one. Of course I'm in a "red" state; one would think advocating impeachment would suffice.


Christ, don't you see the urban myth coming to unsteady life? Soon outraged emails are going to be circulating denouncing the residents of Seattle, Sante Fe, and, of course, Berkeley, who tool about town in their Priuses casually advocating the murder of President Bush. "Try doing that in Afghanistan!" will be the indignant cry! "Goddamn Liberals!" will soon follow. Phinn, of course, will blame it on the Government, which creates market disincentives favoring assassination. Good God.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Lushington said:


> And who knew that those publicly supporting "the" war, - "this" war, "a" war, "any" war - around these parts live in terror of violent assaults from peaceniks. One does learn something new every single day.


She didn't say anything about "living in terror" - she said displaying a Bush or pro-troop sticker increased the likelihood of vandalism. A brief google search of news sites will confirm this (e.g., https://www.9news.com/acm_news.aspx...PLATEID=0c76dce6-ac1f-02d8-0047-c589c01ca7bf). Your point was strong enough without having to mischaracterize what she wrote.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Lushington said:


> Christ, don't you see the urban myth coming to unsteady life? Soon outraged emails are going to be circulating denouncing the residents of Seattle, Sante Fe, and, of course, Berkeley, who tool about town in their Priuses, casually advocating the murder of President Bush. "Try doing that in Afghanistan!" will be the indignant cry! "Goddamn Liberals!" will soon follow. Phinn, of course, will blame it on the Government, which creates market disincentives favoring assassination. Good God.


Dude, calm down. I already conceded I've not seen one - I merely gave the benefit of the doubt to the poster; NOTE the use of "if true". Honestly, in the culture of today, it wouldn't surprise me if people did have such stickers.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> A fast Google finds:
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/mrgoodmoods.42003023
> 
> Sorry I do not have time to run around looking at the bumpers of Lexus SUVs full of soccer moms and out of control Montesori kids with a "Save the Dolphins", "Honor Kyoto" and this sticker on them.


One can find any piece of shyte - as you might say - on the Internet. I'm questioning that one can drive about Sante Fe or Seattle and encounter hundreds of vehicles featuring "Kill Bush" bumberstickers; well, actually, I'm questioniong that one could drive around those lovely cities and find even one such bumpersticker. I've recently returned from several days in Seattle, and I saw nothing of the kind.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Dude, calm down. I already conceded I've not seen one - I merely gave the benefit of the doubt to the poster; NOTE the use of "if true". Honestly, in the culture of today, it wouldn't surprise me if people did have such stickers.


Hey, I'm in a bad mood. That time of the century.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

*To Lushington*

"Christ" and "Good God"? Let's not bring religion into this. Urban myths? Stop relying on pop-culture jargon! Wake up and smell the battery-acid coffee that Starbuck's sells all over the litter-ridden, liberal city of Seattle. Simple observation over a period of years by my husband and me, and conversations with police, who also note the existence of such bumper stickers but do not have a mechanism to deal with them, is that upon which I base my comments. Witnessing a car belonging to senior citizens with a "Support Our Troops" window sticker parked along a city street on election night 2005, with its window smashed-in at the very site of the sticker, and a conversation with the vehicle's owners confirming that it happened then and there, is another thing that I have witnessed--yes, strange but true. In Princeton, New Jersey, I had a Bush-Cheney sign inside of my fenced-in garden, which was stolen during the night before the 2000 election (the only night that it _was_ up, by the way)--this followed by months of visual blight that the opposition's signs created upon the town's landscape, unmolested by Republicans. Yes, as all of the well-adjusted posters here on this site do, I speak from experience.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Lushington said:


> One can find any piece of shyte - as you might say - on the Internet. I'm questioning that one can drive about Sante Fe or Seattle and encounter hundreds of vehicles featuring "Kill Bush" bumberstickers; well, actually, I'm questioniong that one could drive around those lovely cities and find even one such bumpersticker. I've recently returned from several days in Seattle, and I saw nothing of the kind.


Well at least we know the bumper sticker exists.



Lushington said:


> Hey, I'm in a bad mood. That time of the century.


"That time"? I suspected as much. UMS? (ugly mood swings)

Also, why would anyone want to drive around those two cities? One is too beautiful and I would want to walk and the other....well now that grunge is gone, can not think of a reason to even go there.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha, I love it. Nothing better than some dirty politics - with car vandalism and sign steeling to boot. As much as I support people's speech rights and think they have a right to put stickers on their cars or signs on their lawns supporting this candidate or that one, I think the entire practice is utterly moronic.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

_...litter-ridden, liberal city of Seattle..._

My wife and I were in Seattle this past summer, and we had a great time. Sailing on Puget Sound was wonderful. I did not find there to be any more litter there than in any other large city. We had a great time while we were there, and thought the area to be very beautiful. I also do not recall any Kill Bush stickers.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The Wife said:


> "Christ" and "Good God"? Let's not bring religion into this. Urban myths? Stop relying on pop-culture jargon! Wake up and smell the battery-acid coffee that Starbuck's sells all over the litter-ridden, liberal city of Seattle. Simple observation over a period of years by my husband and me, and conversations with police, who also note the existence of such bumper stickers but do not have a mechanism to deal with them, is that upon which I base my comments. Witnessing a car belonging to senior citizens with a "Support Our Troops" window sticker parked along a city street on election night 2005, with its window smashed-in at the very site of the sticker, and a conversation with the vehicle's owners confirming that it happened then and there, is another thing that I have witnessed--yes, strange but true. In Princeton, New Jersey, I had a Bush-Cheney sign inside of my fenced-in garden, which was stolen during the night before the 2000 election (the only night that it _was_ up, by the way)--this followed by months of visual blight that the opposition's signs created upon the town's landscape, unmolested by Republicans. Yes, as all of the well-adjusted posters here on this site do, I speak from experience.
> 
> Someone used the phrase, "if true". That does not constitute giving me "the benefit of the doubt". It is, instead, another assault upon the veracity of my statements.


So you have, with you own eyes, seen an automobile with a "Kill Bush" bumpersticker? Remarkable. As I said, I must get out more.

How do you know that your Bush/Cheney sign wasn't removed by a fellow enthusiast who, while taking a victory lap around the mean streets of Princeton on the far-off November night, snatched up your stationary banner so as to parade the names of George and Dick along his triumphal circuit? Or did the legendary Jersey flat-feet track down the culprit, who was revealed to be an Al Qaeda/Comintern/Chomskyite sign thief, a psych-ops demon charged with removing all Republican proganda in his area of operations? The mind reels.

Well-adjusted? My god, what an outstandingly strange thing to say.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Well at least we know the bumper sticker exists.
> 
> "That time"? I suspected as much. UMS? (ugly mood swings)


PMS (Permanent Motherf**ker Syndrome)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> _...litter-ridden, liberal city of Seattle..._
> 
> My wife and I were in Seattle this past summer, and we had a great time. Sailing on Puget Sound was wonderful. I did not find there to be any more litter there than in any other large city. We had a great time while we were there, and thought the area to be very beautiful. I also do not recall any Kill Bush stickers.


Maybe it was because I was there on business, but I spent about three months there in 2003 for the company I was working for then. It really was not what I had expected after seeing it on TV in such things as Fraser and The Real World. It was pretty dirty and downright gritty in parts and I could not believe all the road side gambling joints. Traffic was horrendous and I once saw this strange yellow orb in the sky which natives informed me was "the sun". Property values were insane.

On the flip side, the sushi was great, loved the Asian influence, the coffee (of course), and it is close to Canada and my whisky


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I used to have this one when I worked in the Silicon Valley


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I am certainly far from a lawyer, but as a boss, I would never ask an employee do to that! Can you imagine the exposure if someone were beaten in an act of gay bashing over that bumper sticker, which the supervisor handed out after hearing of the possible violence to be expected from such a sticker? Also, that is akin to forcing an employee to make a public statement of political nature. I would think there is also some exposure there to litigation.
> 
> Man, I have been a manager too long when the first thing I do is think about the HR aspects of such a scenario!


Well she and her co-workers are far from being lawyers. Also, it wasn't so much of an order as an offer. I think everyone had the same plan anyway, her boss just paid for the stickers.


----------

